# 2004 Louisiana State fair (for Andy)



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy asked me for stuff in his neck of the woods and I have had some difficulty finding active clubs and current shows in LA. But I found this link to the Louisiana State Fair:

http://www.statefairoflouisiana.com/index.html


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good for jody too...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe but is there anything closer:question: Shreveport is like four hours away. I may still try and make this one but would like to find something a little closer.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep -- too far Joe --- get something closer. ;-)

HAHAHA

J/K
Thanks for the info! 

Andy


----------

